# Tropheus Moliro randomly dies. Can anyone explain this?



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so heartbroken right now. This is one of the larger fish from my batch of 21 Tropheus Moliro (F1). I found it yesterday night, and I'm wondering what the cause of death might be. The fish did seem rather fat, so I'm wondering if this might be bloat? Please see the picture. However all other fish in the tank seem perfectly fine, and I have not noticed any weird behavior as one might expect with actual bloat. Is it possible that this fish simply overate? Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Tankmates? Tank dimensions? What do you feed? Water change schedule, amount? Was the fish still eating prior to death?
Bloat is fairly easy to diagnose; the fish stops eating and becomes reclusive. If it still eats, then it's likely not bloat.


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

190 gallon tank. Dimensions 200cm x 60cm x 60cm. Tank mates 20 Tropheus Moliro and 15 Tropheus Ikola, N. Caudopunctatus and C. Leptosoma. 50% water change every 2nd week. The tank has functioned perfectly fine with no Tropheus deaths for 1.5 years. I feed JBL NovoMalawi. The fish was active and eating in the afternoon. Not reclusive at all. Swimming with the rest of the pack. Then I found it in the surface of the tank, dead, at 3 AM. It definitely ate that evening.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, with no behavioral or physical symptoms and with none of the other fish showing any symptoms it's impossible to say what caused it's death. 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Out of my 60 red Kasanga red rainbows I had one die about a week plus ago, looked fine to me after a brief autopsy. Chalked it up to who knows :-? I did stop feeding for a few days and watched the fish pretty closely, started feeding again small amounts they all seem fine now. Pretty heart breaking finding a dead one specially with trophs and the problems they can have. Hope this helps!!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Dropsy perhaps ?

Had a yellow regal cichlid whose belly got quite big. He was eating, acting normal and I can't quite figure why his belly got big. I asked this forum what it was, but did not get any answers. So I treated for bloat, belly was still big.

Then one day, he was gone.

Only after asking around, I believed it was dropsy.

Can't tell from the photo how big the belly of your Moliro.

Sorry for your loss, as a fellow fish keeper, I know how it is.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

It could have been agression. I would just shut the lights off and treat with 1-2 Tablespoon of Epsom salt per 10 gallons. 50% water change every other day. Just to be on the safe side


----------

